# The gas range question...



## vondy (Feb 9, 2005)

So I will be buying my first house soon. Most of my time at home revolves around the kitchen, cooking is not only something I do everyday but it's also my hobby. So when thinking about a range....

I had decided on a 30 Wolf, dual fuel preferred but all gas would work as well.
Now if I understand correctly these run around 4K, without the vent hood.

That got me thinking, is there another brand out there that will give me similar results for more like 2K? I still want that commercial feel, not simply stainless, but I don't think I can drop 4K just yet.

I believe Viking is about the same price as Wolf and I have read some not-so-great things about Viking. So that would be out.

Any suggestions? Those two are pretty much all I know.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## andy m. (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on your new home.

I, too, have heard that Viking has had problems.

Whichever brand you choose, make sure you get high BTU burners. You'll be happy you did.

Also, look into any special gas piping and insulation you may need. The more powerful the hood, the better.


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

You might be able to get the real thing used at a restaurant supply, or off of ebay. I bought my commercial cooktop off of ebay for about $0.10 on the dollar, even with shipping, but it took a LOT of cleaning. Just remember that if you go commercial, it has to sit further from the wall and it takes a more powerful exhaust system.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Vondy,
Just my 2 cents. Commercial are not designed for home use, meaning they are not as well insulated and generate a lot of hear.
Your exhaust CFM should be in direct corolation with your cooking surfase. Too much CFM is as bad as not enough.
I've heard the same about Viking butwent with the 36" gass cooktop and love it!
I always believed that a gas oven was better. The last kit renovation, I went with kitchen aid conventional/convection wall ovens and I love them too!
I like the mechanics of the Vent-a-hood. I have the dual. I also went with the roof mount motor and I love that also!! Can you tell, I love my kitchen.  
I do a fair share of entertaining. I've never had a problem.
Good luch with your choices.
I do think that there are less costly equipment that you are not going to be paying for the name.If you find a store like home depot or great indoors, first see if they are on commission basis. I purchased all of my kitchen equipment from great indoors (commision sales)and saved around 4000. of a 30000. tab
pan


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

panini brings up a good point. theres some good quality, tough gas
stoves being made by the mainstream brands-their higher end lines;
but still nowhere near the stratospheric wolf, viking et al.
another thought...you can pick up fantastic reconditioned RETRO era
gas ranges-all the plumbing has been gone through and replaced to present
day standards...the name of the outfit escapes me but i think i saw a 
segment about them on martha??? they're in cali. there may also be others.
i bring this up because i have fond memories
of a six burner, three-oven chrome and enamel de soto of a stove i took a lot
of great meals off of back in my youth. that sob was build like a steamship,
too. (the cunard line of appliances??  )


----------



## mlrsb (May 28, 2005)

Hello to all,
I read with interest the exchanges about cook tops and ranges so I decided to join this site and possibly benefit from all the great ideas.
I too am interested in purchasing a great stove or cook top for my new home. I definitely want at least one burner with very high btus, but I don't want a resulting HOT kitchen. I believe the commercial models generate a great deal of heat. (also there's a British stove, AGA,that stays on all the time;like running a hot furnace all summer...yikes!). I also want one that is easy to clean and looks good,that's important to me. 
I used to have a Thermador cook top for which I had to keep an extra set of burners when company came, the regular burners always looked awful.
Would also appreciate learning which of the hoods are the quietest (as well as efficient) I hate the noise of those things even tho' I know if ya want high btus ya need good ventilation, but oh that noise!
Anyone know anything about bluestar ranges?
Thanks all.
mlrsb


----------



## mlrsb (May 28, 2005)

Hello to all,
I read with interest the exchanges about cook tops and ranges so I decided to join this site and possibly benefit from all the great ideas.
I too am interested in purchasing a great stove or cook top for my new home. I definitely want at least one burner with very high btus, but I don't want a resulting HOT kitchen. I believe the commercial models generate a great deal of heat. (also there's a British stove, AGA,that stays on all the time;like running a hot furnace all summer...yikes!). I also want one that is easy to clean and looks good,that's important to me. 
I used to have a Thermador cook top for which I had to keep an extra set of burners when company came, the regular burners always looked awful.
Would also appreciate learning which of the hoods are the quietest (as well as efficient) I hate the noise of those things even tho' I know if ya want high btus ya need good ventilation, but oh that noise!
Anyone know anything about bluestar ranges?
Thanks all.
"anything worth doing is worth doing well" and that is my objective!.
mlrsb


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

mlrsb
The best money I spent in my kitchen was to install roof fans for my hood. The cost was around 800. for instalation of the hood and the roof mount vs
200. But could be less if you already have the duct work. When I moved into this home they had a really nice system that took the air from the stovetop and blew it right back in your face  Still can't figure the logic behind that.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a 1200 cfm Vent-a-hood and a 48" Thermador Professional gas cooktop. The only mistake I made was not installing a replacement air system. The hood sucks 1200 cubic feet of air a minute out the rooftop. That air has to come from somewhere, which means it comes from the rest of the house. Where is the air coming from to replace that air going out the rooftop? It comes from opening the front door and a couple of windows even when its -30 F out.

Also, if you have a gas furnace and a gas water heater they need to be closed air systems, meaning they take their combustion air directly from outside, and exhaust directly outside. Otherwise you risk sucking the noxious gases out of them directly into your home.

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm getting ready to think about replacing my 9-year-old Viking 30" range. I've loved the cooktop but hated the oven. I'll be looking at dual fuel ranges. So far Consumer Reports rates the GE Profile tops. I know some people here dislike the GE products, but that's what I'm considering right now. I hope to make the purchase in the next year or so.


----------



## scottgreenwood (Oct 5, 2003)

Mezzaluna and OP,

I've used my Wolf 36" dual-fuel for about a year and a half now. It was the biggest "luxury" item in the kitchen redo. I don't regret a penny. High output on the burners, and exceptional control in the oven (it's slow to preheat, though). I'd recommend it to anybody.

Scott


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

I read Consumer Reports on ovens and ranges some months ago and they do a good job of listing all the top stoves and ranges, their prices, descriptions, faults etc.. I think one burner with a high out put is essential for searing and such but also a great hood, the best one I ahve ever used was from BEST. It was very strong and powerful. Even after sear a steak hard, the rest of the kitchen smells neutral. Beware though, it was strong but on full blast, it sounded like a hovercraft landed in the kitchen. Still it was fantastic!

Another important factor in burners is not high can it go but how low, for great braises and for simmering sauces you need at least one burner can that go low without going out when you open a window or talk near it. Most of the times for long braises I chose to put the whole pot in the oven if it fits. Good luck with your search.


----------



## cooknguy (May 19, 2003)

Keep in mind, if you put a commercial range in your home, your homeowner's insurance will not cover fires or damage caused by it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good point, Cooknguy, and you may have to insulate the walls and surrounding cupboards.

I'd love to have a 36" range, or even larger, but my countertop/cupboard opening is for a 30" unit. The countertop is granite, so I'm not going to make any major changes at this point! The optimum, if that were possible in the short term, would be a remodel that gives me a cooktop and twin convection electric wall ovens.


----------

